# How to age a leopard gecko?



## ricco.macgricco:) (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a leopard gecko last week, i was told he's 8 weeks old but he's 6 inches! I've read they dont get much bigger than that. How can i tell if he is really 8 weeks?? :grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

you can sometimes tell by their pattening and colouring, but its only a guess
any pics


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I have an eight week old that is nearly that size so it could be. As freeky says the patterning can help. The more "banded" they are the younger usually. Pics might help.


----------



## ricco.macgricco:) (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, here are a few photos of Ricco, not very clear though


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Can`t see the pics pal. 
An average (if there is such a thing) adult female will range around the 8 - 9 inches mark, and males can hit 11 inches and beyond. Yup, 6 inches is big (very big!) for an 8 week old leo, but it`s not unheard of.
At 8 week old - unless he`s a patternless, blizzard, raptor, aptor, db.. etc... morph (that aren`t banded as hatchlings or juvenilles) - then he should still be either banded or heavily patterned (aberrant banding) at that age. A good sign would also the the white band that he `should` have around the back of his neck area - most morphs have it, and it should still be prominent at 8 week old.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

mine are around this size maybe a little smaller, but are still heavily banded so dont worry to much, they are just greddy buggers


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Yup, 6 inches is big (very big!) for an 8 week old leo, but it`s not unheard of.


:blush: quite a few of mine are that size at that age


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

mine was also about 6inches when we got her at 8 weeks 
heres a pic 2 shoe difference this was first day we got her:









now roughly a year old!


----------



## ricco.macgricco:) (Sep 27, 2009)

Well Cute Indeed .


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Nearly all our hatchlings are 6 inches at 8 weeks


----------

